# Rumor: Sony "Title Fight" info/images leaked



## Parablank (Nov 27, 2011)

> Rumors have been swirling as of late that Sony will soon be unveiling a new fighting title that will see some similarities to Nintendo’s Smash Bros. franchise. In particular, it seems that characters from Sony’s various game franchises will be gathering for this upcoming project.



http://gamingeveryth...mages-revealed/

Anyway, quite excited about this, but I still don't understand how they'll make Kratos play nice with Sackboy. But then again, Snake is in SSBB...


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

So Ratchet, Clank, Sly, Sackboy, Kratos, and some more I'm too lazy to list (Yes, I know most of Sony exclusive characters).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2011)

Sega does what Nintendon't.

Sony does what Nintendid?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 27, 2011)

sony has characters?  HAHAH that made my day!


----------



## smile72 (Nov 27, 2011)

Not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Critica1 (Nov 27, 2011)

PlayStation All Stars 

Question is, what would the qualities be considered in choosing the characters?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sony this is going to be your biggest epic lawlz ever.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

Sony haves characters ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, SweetTooth definatelly freaking fits to Ratchet and Clank or Sackboy.

...Nintendo at least was consistent with character choices, in the sense that they were kid-friendly, not random.

Except Snake.

That was actally funny though.

[yt]mkyNxEgKALw[/yt]



Spoiler



...Snake snapping Peach's head.

...Funny as ever.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> sony has characters?  HAHAH that made my day!


Sackboy, Sly, Bentley, Murrey, Cole, Ratchet, Clank, Qwerk, Kratos, Jak, Dexter, Spyro, Crash, guy from Twisted Metal and more.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > sony has characters?  HAHAH that made my day!
> ...




Crash ? Spyro ? :|


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Nov 27, 2011)

Dont forget Laura Croft, Spyro, Fat Princess?? lol, Parappa the Rappa and maybe a car from Gran Turismo transformers style.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

Valwin said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...


You could consider them, before they went multiplat and died.
Oh and Nathan from Uncharted.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:


> Dont forget Laura Croft, Spyro, Fat Princess?? lol, Parappa the Rappa and maybe a car from Gran Turismo transformers style.



O you


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Nov 27, 2011)

They could do Banjo/Kazooie now. 

Oo oo and that annoying dude from the commercials.
Maybe even Geohot as an unlockable character?


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:


> They could do Banjo/Kazooie now.
> 
> Oo oo and that annoying dude from the commercials.
> Maybe even Geohot as an unlockable character?



Banjo/Kazooie is rare and rare is microsoft


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Nov 27, 2011)

Valwin said:


> JasmineJewelThief said:
> 
> 
> > They could do Banjo/Kazooie now.
> ...


Umm thats embarrassing :/


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't forget the characters from Ico.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Nov 27, 2011)

How about the ninja from Tenchu? Or does MS own that now too.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:


> How about the ninja from Tenchu? Or does MS own that now too.


sony does not have lots of first party characters  and tenchu is from a third party  the could use just like how Nintendo use Sonic


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 27, 2011)

That game is gonna be a massive failure.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

There are a few games on LBP2 that were made that plays like SSB.
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-AdUZeuxYc[/video]
As a real game? Sony has the characters to do it but I say nah.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 27, 2011)

SO THIS IS WHAT THIS IS FOR?!?!?!?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature%E2%80%A6&v=HBuK3EcY6vk


----------



## Byronic Hero (Nov 27, 2011)

This game sounds to good to be true. 

The last "Smash Bros-like" game I played on a Sony system was a disaster.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> ...Snake snapping Peach's head.
> 
> ...Funny as ever.
> 
> ...





Spoiler












Want to see something different from Sony Brawl than from SSB brawl...
No, not just HD!!!!

They both should just give up and give us a Nintendo VS Sony already.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 27, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > sony has characters?  HAHAH that made my day!
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh man, if this actually happens I'd totally use Spyro as my main. He was a goddamn badass in the PS1 days


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2011)

"Hey guys, you know what would be awesome, in "insert SSB clone", if like they put in Cloud from Final Fantasy VII?"

*nerd chuckle*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aSNVMugRqTs#t=272s


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2011)

I think Spyro is no longer in the grasp. 


Byronic Hero said:


> This game sounds to good to be true.
> 
> The last "Smash Bros-like" game I played on a Sony system was a disaster.


Really?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 27, 2011)

Sony actually doesn't own many of the characters exclusive to their consoles. So it makes one wonder how many will be gracious adds from devs they asked.


----------



## junkerde (Nov 27, 2011)

the final boss is Lulzsec, too bad you get your credit card numbers stolen in the end.


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 27, 2011)

cole mcgrath vs kratos vs ratchet vs sly in a battle to the death.


----------



## 1Player (Nov 27, 2011)

is it weird that all the people who commented so far are the usual nintendo fanboys that normally trolls sony topics?


----------



## BrightNeko (Nov 27, 2011)

when did I become a nintendo fangirl? o-o *post pictures of her PS3 and PSP*


----------



## Byronic Hero (Nov 27, 2011)

If Sony doesn't get this right, then I will assume that only Nintendo can truly create a "Super Smash Bros" type game. Which is sad, cause if the games that used the style of the original had just stuck with the formula instead of adding it's own tweeks they would have been good.

Actually, Jump _did_ get it right. Nobody else though


----------



## godreborn (Nov 27, 2011)

I've said it numerous times: is sony even original anymore?  maybe sony should just slap a big fat xerox logo on all of their products.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

1Player said:


> is it weird that all the people who commented so far are the usual nintendo fanboys that normally trolls sony topics?


It's sad because of game series have done SSB type games (i.e Both Jump games, that Cartoon Network game, Small Arms, Power Stone), but when Sony wants to try their hand it's an
obvious SSB ripoff and deserves no respect. =|


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2011)

1Player said:


> is it weird that all the people who commented so far are the usual nintendo fanboys that normally trolls sony topics?



What else can be said when Sony has "done it again"?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sony can't do nothing original anymore. This is why they copy off of everybody. I can say that they did improve from their counter parts.

Their only problem is keeping the formula consistent without any hiccups!

Edit: let me give you an example. Crash platforming elements were unique at its time. However Sony overtime kept changing the formula to where the game play started to become awkward which made them feel the franchise was failing. If Sony wasn't so much a greedy company then Crash might had a chance to be revived in the PS3 era.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 27, 2011)

Even if it was decent it wouldn't have the large fanbase behind it that ssb does, surely we can agree on that?


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 27, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:


> Even if it was decent it wouldn't have the large fanbase behind it that ssb does, surely we can agree on that?


Yup, which is why I don't see this going anywhere.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2011)

1Player said:


> is it weird that all the people who commented so far are the usual nintendo fanboys that normally trolls sony topics?


um... welcome to gbatemp?


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 27, 2011)

PS Squirrels vs Kevin Butler...   FIGHT!


----------



## godreborn (Nov 27, 2011)

I would not say it's nintendo fanboys trolling a sony topic.  the fact of the matter is that coming up with an idea is far more difficult than improving upon it which seems to be the only thing sony does.  the primary reason sony became the tech giant it once was was due to innovation.  once u take that out of the equation u have a mediocre company making mediocre products.  there's a reason y samsung is worth almost three times as much as sony.  this was not the case a decade ago.  also, u can't forget the reason for the lack of dual shock when the ps3 was released.  the cover story was that dual shock was last gen, but the truth was that sony was being threatened by a lawsuite since their technology mirrored another company's.  nintendo and microsoft came up with their own versions of vibration, but sony was too lazy or too stupid to do so themselves.  so, they waited until that company's patent ran out to come out with dual shock 3.  sony can go to hell for all I care!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 27, 2011)

sony is at it again
what will they steal do next?


----------



## ferofax (Nov 27, 2011)

the guy's Twitter disappeared. either he gets seriously reprimanded for leaking confidential information, or he gets sacked. well, at least, i assume their studio has a Confidentiality clause somewhere that includes revealing assets such as these.

on topic, lol. Sony's been itching to copy this one, it seems. They'll probably one-up it too. Sweet Tooth looks snazzy, but his texture looks like he's using whatever chin cream Reggie's using. he's so shiny.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 27, 2011)

ferofax said:


> but his texture looks like he's using whatever chin cream Reggie's using. he's so shiny.


that's a trick consoles use to make their crappy models look better than they really are another trick is to use bloom to cover the jaggies


----------



## Satangel (Nov 27, 2011)

Hopefully I actually like this fighter then, for some reason I just never can get into SSB.....
And also, PS Vita vs PS3 cross-play?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'd much rather Sony go for something different then another Super Smash Brothers knock-off. But hey that's just my opinion.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 27, 2011)

Might be good, but it need to be as fun as smash melee, and I don't think "hardcore game" character can be funny enough.
Wait & see.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 27, 2011)

I really do not see people rushing out to play this games like the Smash Bros. series.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 27, 2011)

ITT: People wishing Nintendo was the only player on the market and MS/Sony should stop everything they're doing now.

Seriously, It's not about who owns what characters and so on. It's about what the game is about. If SSB was gamewise a piece of crap, who would bother with it for long if the only thing you get out of it is seeing Snake beat the shishl out of Mario? I'd like to see what comes out of this and then judge it. Imagine that, everyone copied Id Quake gameplay in lots of things and still we don't call HL and the rest a copy of the game. Things aren't as black and white as some people seem to think.


-Qtis

ps. If people honestly want everyone else but Nintendo to stop what they're doing.. Good luck with that. I'd personally want an option to not buy a certain product and make my own choices regarding what to buy instead of buying the only one available. Especially when some controllers and all aren't suited for all hand sizes and the lot..


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> sony has characters?  HAHAH that made my day!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah well Sony doesn't know how to be consistent with the gameplay. That's why if they go making this smash bros clone then their only challenge is to keep the formula from being altered.


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Sony making a fighting game with first party characters?
COPYING NINTENDO.

Does this mean every fighting game with characters from a franchise/company copies Nintendo even if it's older than SSB itself?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Sony making a fighting game with first party characters?
> COPYING NINTENDO.
> 
> Does this mean every fighting game with characters from a franchise/company copies Nintendo even if it's older than SSB itself?


We are just saying all this cause the title says it.
Anyway Sony copies a lot from competitors, they don't come up with anything original very often.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Sony making a fighting game with first party characters?
> ...



Likewise Nintendo copies alot from their competitors and nobody seems to mind:

Wiimote


----------



## heartgold (Nov 27, 2011)

Good luck Sony.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

Personally I'm shocked and appalled at how Sony are copying Capcom and SNK in developing a fighting game crossover.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> We are just saying all this cause the title says it.
> Anyway Sony copies a lot from competitors, they don't come up with anything original very often.



They come up with plenty of original games and ideas, you're just too jaded to realize anything. Of course when they do have a "new idea", it'll either get shit on by the yahoos like yourself for being "dumb" or shit on by the same yahoos who take their time to track down obscure patents that never came to fruition. Even then, why do people care about "copying"? If it's a good game or product and it's fun and works, why do we care who did it first? Like the Playstation Move, an obvious copycat. But it works and has enough different titles to make it not just a "Wii 2.0". Hell, it even gets flat out better ports of what it "copies" (see House of the Dead: Overkill: Extended Cut, No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise although I heard the latter has quite a few issues).

As for this supposed "fighting game", it's just a few concept models, nothing else. I'm not entirely convinced that this is any more than just... concept models.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 27, 2011)

Smells like a Japan only release title

I want Etoile from Rhapsody (yeah that really bad game) please preferably her adult self from Little Princess (the sequel to the crappy Rhapsody A Musical Adventure, although it's a Japan only release), dem guns (the actual firearms she wields in the game not tits pervs).


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 27, 2011)

Hope I get to be the woman on the SingStar box.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2011)

*takes money from Nintendo Pot*

Throws at Sony


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2011)

Satangel said:


> And also, PS Vita vs PS3 cross-play?



Hmm, you think Sony is trying to get to this first before Nintendo does? As it is, they had planned it (with having Wii U  3DS support), but were finishing other projects like Kid Icarus first.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> Hmm, you think Sony is trying to get to this first before Nintendo does? As it is, they had planned it (with having Wii U  3DS support), but were finishing other projects like Kid Icarus first.



Sony already has it planned for a few titles like Wipeout 2048 and stuff.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, you think Sony is trying to get to this first before Nintendo does? As it is, they had planned it (with having Wii U  3DS support), but were finishing other projects like Kid Icarus first.
> ...



Well, the VITA can Remote Play all PS3 titles apparently, so I won't be suprised if there will be some sort of a connectivity system for  VITA ---> PS3. I mean, how hard can it be to connect via Ad Hoc and feed the PS3 with nothing but video? Surely not that hard.

As far as exchanging save files and cross-play... "Transfarring", anyone?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, the VITA can Remote Play all PS3 titles apparently, so I won't be suprised if there will be some sort of a connectivity system for  VITA ---> PS3. I mean, how hard can it be to connect via Ad Hoc and feed the PS3 with nothing but video? Surely not that hard.
> 
> As far as exchanging save files and cross-play... "Transfarring", anyone?



Well, they have "transfarring" for a few titles so far. For instance, you can take Ruin on your Vita and transfer your data directly to your PS3 and start playing exactly where you left off (or saved last). I think there's "cross play" as in Vita owners can play against PS3 owners for some games like Wipeout 2048. Surely there'll be some system connectivity for other games. Sony is really pushing the whole package of "PS3 and Vita".


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it's the only sensible direction they could've picked. When you're developing the killer handheld with enough horsepower to blow the player's socks off, you better provide a fun feature for your current clientelle.

I mean, let's face it - people will buy the VITA because it "looks great", PS3 users will buy the VITA to take their games with them on trips, that's a win-win situation right there.

If the accounts are correctly integrated, you'd be able to own your current PSN friends no matter where you are, and I find that "pretty sweet".


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

Home console and handheld connectivity?  Hudson and NEC did that with the Turbographx 16 and Turboexpress. Now Sony and Nintendo are copying them.


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

tentative title​
Developer: SuperBot (New SCEA developer)

Characters:
Colonel Mael Radec
Kratos
Parappa
Nathan Drake
Sly Cooper
Sweet Tooth
Fat Princess

http://paulgalenetwork.com/home/2011/11/18/title-fight-developer-name-might-be-revealed-soon-but-for-now-a-few-more-answers/
http://paulgalenetwork.com/home/2011/11/03/new-gameplay-details-on-sonys-smash-bros-fighter-exclusive-to-paul-gale-network/
http://paulgalenetwork.com/home/2011/11/12/answers-to-some-of-the-most-asked-questions-regarding-title-fight-sonys-smash-bros-competitor/


----------



## Langin (Nov 27, 2011)

SONY!? What are you doing!? cloning Smash brothers?! 0.0 

Jesus I am going to fully hate sony for this thank you.

I did not saw that coming stealing this is the top.


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> SONY!? What are you doing!? cloning Smash brothers?! 0.0
> 
> Jesus I am going to fully hate sony for this thank you.
> 
> I did not saw that coming stealing this is the top.


They aren't copying, stop jumping just because of the title.

pinging guild: PLEASE can you change the title that is making everyone look like ignorant dicks.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

When the fuck did Nintendo invent brawlers and crossover games?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I think this thread already established that Nintendo doesn't own the genre - brawler's been around since way before SSB, mostly on magical machines called "Arcades" - they seem to be dying as of late, but they're still out there if you know where to look.

EDIT: Whoa, Ninja Double Team?  It's like Pokemon and Assassin's Creed in one!


----------



## Langin (Nov 27, 2011)

emigre said:


> When the fuck did Nintendo invent brawlers and crossover games?



My problem is that they MENTION Smash bros Brawl as THEIR EXAMPLE.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> pinging guild: PLEASE can you change the title that is making everyone look like ignorant dicks.



Will do. One sec...


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2011)

emigre said:


> When the fuck did Nintendo invent brawlers and crossover games?


Nintendo invented everything.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, if they can do it better than Brawl, I'll applaud them. However, I do think they'll be getting close (or trying) to the Brawl game play. They're going to need more first party characters if they want to compete with Nintendo's line of fighters.


----------



## Langin (Nov 27, 2011)

Veho said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > When the fuck did Nintendo invent brawlers and crossover games?
> ...



That's it


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > When the fuck did Nintendo invent brawlers and crossover games?
> ...



Then get angry at the source, not Sony.

Stop acting stupid.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > When the fuck did Nintendo invent brawlers and crossover games?
> ...



*GASP!* They're using good examples to make their game "good", oh the horror! If only they used examples that were sh*t, that'd work.


----------



## Langin (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



I thought it was the developer who was answerining those questions. my excuse for this bashing then.

Still I does not feel right that Sony does this. What's next? Mario Galaxy? Sony Tennis? The Legend of Sony* move*ing Playstation?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> I thought it was the developer who was answerining those questions. my excuse for this bashing then.
> 
> Still I does not feel right that Sony does this. What's next? Mario Galaxy? Sony Tennis? The Legend of Sony?



I said stop acting stupid.

God forbid anyone outside of Nintendo tries to do a game that can even vaguely resemble a Nintendo franchise. I'm sure you were up in arms when Crash Bandicoot came out. A game where you platform in 3D? HOW DARE THEY. TOO MUCH LIKE SUPER MARIO 64. Who cares if it's fun, good, or even great, TOO MUCH LIKE ANOTHER GAME.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> I thought it was the developer who was answerining those questions. my excuse for this bashing then.
> 
> Still I does not feel right that Sony does this. What's next? Mario Galaxy? Sony Tennis? The Legend of Sony?


You're being silly man. This doesn't take much thought, and you're putting way too much into it. If Sony wants to make a fighter with their own characters, then let them. If it infringes anything Nintendo, you can bet they'll be all over them. >.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I think this thread already established that Nintendo doesn't own the genre - brawler's been around since way before SSB, mostly on magical machines called "Arcades" - they seem to be dying as of late, but they're still out there if you know where to look.
> 
> EDIT: Whoa, Ninja Double Team?  It's like Pokemon and Assassin's Creed in one!



They are dying only in the western nations, Japan, Hong Kong, and South Korea have strong arcade communities.


----------



## Langin (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was the developer who was answerining those questions. my excuse for this bashing then.
> ...



Crash? No I never bashed into that game, I first heard of it 1 year ago, I did not care since it did not grab my interest.

But I am NOT acting stupid! You SHOULD accept that not everybody likes what companies do. You don't like some things of Nintendo? Well News Flash Sony is the same story! I don't like most parts of the whole Playstation thing.(Few exceptions games like Sqaure's Final fantasy XIII)

But let me act like this, you can't forthcome it. Only by deleting my posts... >.> but I am being *myself. *I cannot change myself the only thing I can say is sorry for being me


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Still I does not feel right that Sony does this. What's next? Mario Galaxy Nights into Dreams? Mario Tennis Virtua Tennis? The Legend of Zelda Any Random Dungeon Crawler with Puzzles?



Nintendo does not consist of Gods, they design games that fit into certain genres. Not every crime novel is a Hitchcock knock-off, not every sci-fi horror is a plagiarized work of Stephen King.


----------



## Langin (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Still I does not feel right that Sony does this. What's next? Mario Galaxy Nights into Dreams? Mario Tennis Virtua Tennis? The Legend of Zelda Any Random Dungeon Crawler with Puzzles?



Nights was Wii Only? Correct me if I am wrong.

Duh 0.0 it was for PS1 original.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Nights was Wii Only? Correct me if I am wrong.



Lolwut? Nights was ages before the Wii even came out, on the Saturn.

*Ontopic*: Am I the only one who wants Patapons on this?


----------



## Langin (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Nights was Wii Only? Correct me if I am wrong.
> ...



Nights is from Sega...

Not from Sony...


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Nights was Wii Only? Correct me if I am wrong.


Welp, if this doesn't scream 'I let Nintendo fuck me in the ass blindfolded', I don't know what else does.

How about we discuss what this game could turn out like instead of another Sony vs. Nintendo thread?


----------



## Langin (Nov 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Nights was Wii Only? Correct me if I am wrong.
> ...



I will leave already....

G'night everybody going to bed.

And Sony good luck lets say something positive, I hope you can make it even better then smash. And try to hold on, cos the 3DS and the Wiiu also get one.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Nights was Wii Only? Correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


It could turn out to be the fighter that Brawl should have been? Brawl personally seemed like something Sony would do anyway. Just the little bits in the game play and the artistic style they went with. I hope Nintendo gets closer to the Melee formula with their next iteration.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Those are some heavy words prowler, I'd slow down a bit there. But... yeah, you do sound sort of fanboyish Dark. My point was not mentioning Sony games, just mentioning games that have similar concepts to Nintendo games and came out earlier. The fact that something's similar does not warrant the fact that it's a knock-off, it's just similar, that's it.

...I'd also like to stress my view on this game again.

*	Überhero Patapon fighter. Must-have.*


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll think of it like this.

If it uses some of the basic principles shown in SSB and then goes on it's own tangent without keeping SSB specifics, then I see no problem, as most games nowadays take that same approach.
If it is basically like SSB with their own characters and stages, then I'd call foul.

Right now, there isn't any evidence that it will end up one way or the other. It may be "like SSB" from this point in development, but "this point" does not equal "end point".


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> *Ontopic*: Am I the only one who wants Patapons on this?


Only if you get fifty of them on screen at once, and you control them via drums again


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Veho said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > *Ontopic*: Am I the only one who wants Patapons on this?
> ...


I can't see why this shouldn't be *Überhero's Ultimate Attack*. (Are you reading this, Sony? Good advice from a fan! Take it or leave! It's FREEEEE!).


----------



## Necron (Nov 27, 2011)

It would be difficult, but they should include Abe from Oddworld


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure if Abe isn't tied to Valve now somehow, seeing that they released an Oddworld game on Steam not so long ago.


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not entirely sure if Abe isn't tied to Valve now somehow, seeing that they released an Oddworld game on Steam not so long ago.


The developer published it and Valve has got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not entirely sure if Abe isn't tied to Valve now somehow, seeing that they released an Oddworld game on Steam not so long ago.
> ...


I suppose you're right, I'm just saying that the ownership of the trademark is dubious.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

Would it be possible to play this in a first persona perspective and shoot things?


----------



## Necron (Nov 27, 2011)

emigre said:


> Would it be possible to play this in a first persona perspective and shoot things?


lol?

@Foxi: it was just a port, and the games are going to be released on the PS3 too. So if Oddworld inhabitants allow Sony to use their characters, now I'm thinking more of Stranger (main chara of Stranger's Wrath)


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2011)

I believe it would be an original take on the brawler genre.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Necron said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be possible to play this in a first persona perspective and shoot things?
> ...



-snip! That was for the original XBox lol! Neeevermind.-

Abe would be awesome indeed, but he just sounds... very multiplatform to me. In fact, he was always more of a PC character for me.


----------



## prowler (Nov 27, 2011)

The guy who posted the photos on TwitPic and leaked info is gone probably fired.
Deleted Twitter, TwitPic and LinkedIn.

Pretty much confirms it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> The guy who posted the photos on TwitPic and leaked info is gone probably fired.
> Deleted Twitter, TwitPic and LinkedIn.
> 
> Pretty much confirms it.



That, or they "disciplined him" and kindly asked to close the accounts.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...




Well, MGS/Snake is more or less multiplatform, but if they can get him (Abe) on the roster, then I'd find that pretty cool.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> Well, MGS/Snake is more or less multiplatform, but if they can get him (Abe) on the roster, then I'd find that pretty cool.



MGS has favored Sony since its inception, if he can get into Smash Bros. I can't see why he can't get into this.

There's also tons of Playstation exclusives that we haven't even touched. From Wild Arms to Heavenly Sword, there's quite a few. I'm sure third parties wouldn't mind lending out their properties, especially if they're Playstation exclusive anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

You're forgetting that Snake started off in Metal Gear(1, Snake's Revenge, 2), not Metal Gear Solid. The games were developed for the MSX, the NES, later MGS for the PSX, MG:Ghost Babel for the GBC, MGS2 and 3 for PS2 and a remake of 1 titled Twin Snakes for the GameCube, Ac!d 1 and 2 for the PSP, then PortableOps(+) and Peace Walker, also for PSP and then 4 again for the PS3.

Konami went for the most popular platform with the best capabilities each time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> You're forgetting that Snake started off in Metal Gear, not Metal Gear Solid. The games were developed for the MSX, the NES, later MGS for the PSX, MG:Ghost Babel for the GBC, MGS2 and 3 for PS2 and a remake of 1 titled Twin Snakes for the GameCube and then 4 again for the PS3.



People generally associate Metal Gear Solid (note, Solid, not Metal Gear), with Sony however. The latest MGS titles minus the HD Collection have all been Sony exclusive (MGS4, Portable Ops, and Peace Walker which was originally planned to be MGS5). It seems reasonable to say that Konami would let Sony borrow him for this, or at least Raiden.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I suppose you're right, the "new kids on the block" wouldn't know of Snake's Nintendoroots, he is mostly associated with Sony nowadays. We'll see how this turns out, I'm interested in the roster myself.

...some Tekken characters, perhaps?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I suppose you're right, the "new kids on the block" wouldn't know of Snake's Nintendoroots, he is mostly associated with Sony nowadays. We'll see how this turns out, I'm interested in the roster myself.
> 
> ...some Tekken characters, perhaps?



Well, his "Nintendoroots" would be a "heavily altered port" of a MSX2 game and the non-canonical "Snake's Revenge" which Kojima said is basically outright shit. It's more like his "MSXroots".

But I could see Tekken possibly, although they lately have been going multiplat (Tekken 6, 3D Prime).


----------



## Necron (Nov 27, 2011)

There are a lot of 3rd parties we can think of. Checking my games, I just saw Star Ocean and hack series. Valkyrie Profile would be nice (if anyone likes this one a lot, search for Valkyrie fight tag). Also, main FF series.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 27, 2011)

the final boss should be the Giant Enemy Crab


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose you're right, the "new kids on the block" wouldn't know of Snake's Nintendoroots, he is mostly associated with Sony nowadays. We'll see how this turns out, I'm interested in the roster myself.
> ...



Hehe, oh yeah... Snake's Revenge was... a mistake... But the MSX versions are one of my two favourite retro games of all time, and anyone who hasn't played them and likes MGS should grab them RIGHT NAO.

Well, at least the vast majority of titles was on the PSX or PS2, so I'd have high hopes for them. All I'd need to be happy would be Hwoarang, Jin and Heihachi*.*


The problem with Sony is that they don't have much memorable and typically "Sony" characters anymore - Crash was iconical, but now rather "remote". Nintendo could easily amass a large number of characters because they're first and foremost a software development house and they always have been. The NES was also heavily censored, so Nintendo needed to keep up the steady flow of First-Party titles since developers not always wanted to comply to the strict "moral guidelines" of NOA, the second most important market for Nintendo.

Sony on the other hand was more into hardware - they didn't give a flying ef who developed for their console as long as they had a steady flow of third-party. I even remember them releasing SDK's to the public, you could literally buy a "Dev-PlayStation" http://en.wikipedia....wiki/Net_Yaroze if you wanted to, they had an open-door policy which seems ironical as the attitude seems to have shifter 180 degrees.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> The problem with Sony is that they don't have much memorable and typically "Sony" characters anymore - Crash was iconical, but now rather "remote". Nintendo could easily amass a large number of characters because they're first and foremost a software development house and they always have been. The NES was also heavily censored, so Nintendo needed to keep up the steady flow of First-Party titles since developers not always wanted to comply to the strict "moral guidelines" of NOA, the second most important market for Nintendo.
> 
> Sony on the other hand was more into hardware - they didn't give a flying ef who developed for their console as long as they had a steady flow of third-party. I even remember them releasing SDK's to the public, you could literally buy a "Dev-PlayStation" http://en.wikipedia....wiki/Net_Yaroze if you wanted to, they had an open-door policy which seems ironical as the attitude seems to have shifter 180 degrees.



I mean, they have plenty of exclusives for their systems, just not many made by Sony first parties. Many of them are third parties that make exclusives for the console or technically second party devs that have Sony publishing for them. Like Heavenly Sword was a PS3 exclusive, published by Sony, but developed by Ninja Theory, a third party dev. I'm sure it wouldn't be too much of an issue to get some of the more iconic characters on Sony systems there, even if they're not by Sony. Hell, seeing something like Cloud Strife on there wouldn't shock me. Sure, Final Fantasy is largely multiplat, but when you think of the PSX, most people think of FFVII. They could probably also get a classic looking Crash and Spyro back too, even though they're out in the multiplat wild now.

I really don't see "lack of characters" to be an issue here unless they're strictly sticking to Sony owned first party devs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope they aren't, otherwise this brawler will be rather "myeh".


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not buying this. Considering how many different age groups Sony's game characters skew towards, it would be damn near impossible to blend them all together in one fighter (Kratos and Sweet Tooth would definitely not mesh with, say, Sly Cooper or Sackboy).


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Yeah, I'm not buying this. Considering how many different age groups Sony's game characters skew towards, it would be damn near impossible to blend them all together in one fighter (Kratos and Sweet Tooth would definitely not mesh with, say, Sly Cooper or Sackboy).


sackboy vs kratos would be the fight of the century


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm not buying this. Considering how many different age groups Sony's game characters skew towards, it would be damn near impossible to blend them all together in one fighter (Kratos and Sweet Tooth would definitely not mesh with, say, Sly Cooper or Sackboy).
> ...



Whoever wins, someone has to clean up the stuffing and blood left behind.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2011)

Just coping =/= expanding (which my be a different concept all together.)


Wasn't even thinking how they will work in the actually game. The character select and battles will be hilarious.


How 'bout their "smash attacks"? Imagine Kratos using those dramatic attacks for a smash as a cut away.  i.e ripoff body parts and stab eyes.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 28, 2011)

Not really interested, even the Nintendo Smash Bros. so I don't really care.


----------



## OJClock (Nov 28, 2011)

> The character artist sitting a row ahead of mine is modeling polygonal female boobies. Carry on…


Finally, what I've been looking for in a fighter! because you know.. virtua fighter isn't a thing


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 28, 2011)

I sure hope this has Move support so we can see people who bash the Wii for using motion controls in everything flail their arms about playing a Wii game on their PS3.


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:


> I sure hope this has Move support so we can see people who bash the Wii for using motion controls in everything flail their arms about playing a Wii game on their PS3.


I'm sure the Move support would be optional, like most games for PS3.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 28, 2011)

half these characters don't even belong to $ony


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> half these characters don't even belong to $ony


What? These are the characters that have been said
Colonel Mael Radec - First Party
Kratos - First Party
Parappa -  Third Party (I think?) but Parappa is probably owned by Sony.
Nathan Drake - First Party
Sly Cooper - First Party (Sly 4 being worked on by third party)
Sweet Tooth - No idea
Fat Princess - First Party

So like, troll harder.


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 28, 2011)

lol
I can't wait to hear how this will be "better than smash bros".
I remember when Rag Doll Masters came out, all my friends were telling me its a nintendo killer, about how the physics make it brilliant... 
It was shit.  and still is.
I think the same will happen for this game, since it cant copy SSB, it wont be as fun.  

Sticking to what I know works best.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 28, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> lol
> I can't wait to hear how this will be "better than smash bros".
> I remember when Rag Doll Masters came out, all my friends were telling me its a nintendo killer, about how the physics make it brilliant...
> It was shit.  and still is.
> ...



This is as always "what I know works best" + "so far". Imagine going back and thinking that Doom 1 was the only standard for FPS even now. Just doesn't work.. Thus SSB is one of the best of it's genre, but I honestly hope it's not the best of genre that is possible to make on the long run. Innovation is something that happens over time and thus, what is the best now may not be the best in the future.


-Qtis

ps. I own SSBB and a Wii. I do play it, but it certainly isn't a game I'd call the best out of those that have been released so far (including all genres, PS3 titles, can't say 360 titles, since I don't own one)..


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 28, 2011)

The only way I would buy this game is if there was only female characters and your clothes get easily ripped.
Yes i went there.
Anyway this will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 28, 2011)

Qtis said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > lol
> ...




Very good point.  
I love other fighting games like DOA and TEKKEN and a tiny bit of street fighter.  
But smash bros is in a world of its own so far, and I honestly love it.  
The competition can only be good in the long run but I would hate to see Sony give the genre a bad name.


----------



## pubert09 (Nov 28, 2011)

Cool, I hope this works out. Hopefully it will have a little bit of a fresher look than Nintendo making ANOTHER Super Smash Bros.
Although I still love Brawl.

And as for the people comparing it to SSB - stop it. It isn't SSB, so there's no need to bash something not even close to release yet.
If it's not like SSB, that should be a good thing.

But I bet fanboys will be like "This game sucks because it copies SSB!!!!" if it's similar and say "This ruins this style of game" if it's different.


----------

